# South Chicagoland Gamers



## A flannel shirt (Mar 5, 2011)

I created a group to gather up people in the south Chicago burbs.

EN World: D&D / RPG News & Reviews - South Chicagoland Gamers

Stop on in, say hi, post your games, join mine, whatever.


----------



## A flannel shirt (Mar 19, 2011)

Shameless Bump


----------



## A flannel shirt (May 2, 2011)

*Bumping*

I could always use some more players.

Our group is in a transition state that we are looking for new systems and players.

South Chicagoland Gamers - Home


----------



## PhilShamrock (May 4, 2011)

anyone running any pathfinder?


----------



## A flannel shirt (May 4, 2011)

PhilShamrock said:


> anyone running any pathfinder?





Not in our group, however I do know some groups that are.  PM me and I'll give you their info.


----------



## Evilusion (May 5, 2011)

Other people who game near me amazing. Thanks for this going to have to keep an eye out just in case we need other people for my group.

Thanks for the group setup.


----------



## A flannel shirt (May 5, 2011)

No problem.  My purpose isn't to only promote my own games but to gather local gamers.  Sort of a Rolodex of local games.  Am I dating myself with that reference?

lol 

For example:  Bob is running 4e D&D, Joe is running Pathfinder, Jenny is running CoC and I've never heard of the system Fred is running.


----------



## Evilusion (May 5, 2011)

Well unless you get everyone who is playing in the are to sign up on Enworld it will never be complete. As of right now I'm running Pathfinder. I have run VnV, Gammaworld(all Editions), MSH, DnD(all editions 4th edition did not last long in my group not our style). I sure I have missed some but not to worried about it.


----------



## A flannel shirt (May 5, 2011)

Evilusion said:


> Well unless you get everyone who is playing in the are to sign up on Enworld it will never be complete. As of right now I'm running Pathfinder. I have run VnV, Gammaworld(all Editions), MSH, DnD(all editions 4th edition did not last long in my group not our style). I sure I have missed some but not to worried about it.




A lot of people are reluctant too.  I only use enworld to get people over to my main site.  Which is:

South Chicagoland Gamers - Home

Enworld is too global, but hopefully we can start getting some more folks either here or the site above.  This is the platform to show the locals on enworld that there is a local group.


----------



## PhilShamrock (May 7, 2011)

Gamma World? I haven't played that in ages.  I used to LOVE that game.  I was just looking on DriveThruRPG.com and found a post apocalyptic 1950's style rockabilly game I was just now trying to talk myself out of buying.  I have a problem, yes, I know.


----------



## A flannel shirt (May 8, 2011)

PhilShamrock said:


> Gamma World? I haven't played that in ages. I used to LOVE that game. I was just looking on DriveThruRPG.com and found a post apocalyptic 1950's style rockabilly game I was just now trying to talk myself out of buying. I have a problem, yes, I know.





It is a good problem.  Feed the adiction!


----------



## Evilusion (May 17, 2011)

Yea I'm a big Gammaworld fan, well except for the new edition. Hopfully I will be running a modified version of 4th edition crossed with pathfinder game soon. I really do not envy my players when they find out guns(well at least modern) use you touch ac for attacks


----------



## A flannel shirt (May 25, 2011)

Bump, there has to be more South Chicagoland Gamers.


----------



## A flannel shirt (Jun 7, 2011)

I'll be running Marvel Super Heroes at Game day 29.  Just spreading the word.

http://www.enworld.org/forum/genera...ay-29-july-9th-event-planning-gm-sign-up.html


----------

